# Back from Santa Fe!



## DaveNV (Oct 13, 2013)

Just back from spending a fantastic week in Santa Fe. What a great trip! We stayed at the very convenient and comfortable Las Brisas de Santa Fe timeshare, located just a short walk from the Plaza area in downtown. While not fancy or flashy, this is a very comfortable place to stay, and a nice way to get a feel of Southwest living. I’ve already submitted my review of the resort, which will appear soon. No question about it, we’d be happy to stay there again.  Here are the high points of the week:

We arrived on Saturday, early enough to check in to the timeshare, get settled, and begin exploring the town.  There is no end to choices for shopping, and every conceivable opportunity to spend your tourist dollars.  We found prices to be rather high, and we were pretty selective in our purchases.  The timeshare’s great location makes walking very easy, and because of the general lack of available parking in the Plaza area, we chose to walk as much as possible.  

There are so many museums and galleries, and so much creative energy in the Santa Fe area, it’s easy to get “overloaded” on the culture. Most impressive was the extreme variety of art mediums being used. Unlike some cities where it seems most local artists tend to follow a certain style, in Santa Fe it seemed every artist has a different approach to their work.  Painting, sculpture, metalwork, weaving, pottery, repurposed “found” objects, mixed media – the variety went on and on, and it was a feast for the eyes that covered just about every way works of art could be created. Collectively, it was thoroughly marvelous to experience.

Some of the museums, galleries, and historic places we visited include:

The Georgia O’Keeffe Museum  (http://www.okeeffemuseum.org ) on Johnson Street, very close to the Plaza. Be sure to check for discounts. We were both granted admission at half price because of my military Veteran status. The museum was great, and we saw a number of O’Keeffe works we’d never seen before. Several short films were playing in a small theater on site, showing Georgia O’Keeffe speaking about her life and how she approached her art. It was a great insight into this prolific painter’s life.

Andrew Smith Gallery (http://www.andrewsmithgallery.com ) adjacent to the Georgia O’Keeffe Museum. A fantastic photo gallery with many rare images, including a lot of originals by Ansel Adams. Since I’m married to a photographer, this was a very pleasant experience, because of the education I received about the various famous photos on display.  Admission was free.

Museum of Contemporary Native Art “MoCNA” (http://www.iaia.edu/museum/ ) which we found very intriguing. Instead of traditional native art work, (pottery, weaving, and such) it was a mixed media gallery of very inventive, highly creative work that needs to be experienced to be understood.  This is not your old school Pueblo style art exhibit. Admission for us both was free due to my Veteran’s status. (This was unexpected, but much appreciated.)

The St. Francis of Assisi Church (http://www.cbsfa.org ) just off The Plaza, is a classic and historic church. I’m not Catholic, so can’t speak to the religious importance of the building, but it was architecturally beautiful, and the grounds were quite interesting, with various statuary on display.

Not far from the St. Francis Church was the Loretto Chapel (http://www.lorettochapel.com/staircase.html ) home to the well-known, marvelous and mysterious spiral staircase up to the choir loft. It is quite an incredible structure, and worth the $3.00 admission fee to view. Anyone who appreciates clever woodworking will have a hard time trying to discover how the staircase was built without apparent methods of joinery or support.  It’s pretty amazing work, with an intriguing story of its creation.

Canyon Road (http://visitcanyonroad.com ) is a street near The Plaza that contains many shops and galleries, with a wide variety of artwork on display. The road is very narrow, and parking is impossible, so it needs to be walked to be enjoyed. We had a great time visiting the many shops, and speaking with a number of local artists and craftspeople who were happy to discuss their art.  If you appreciate creating art in its many forms, this area is a great experience.  Highly recommended.

We drove the High Road to Taos, and frankly, were disappointed with the whole experience.  Most of the local shops and galleries we’d heard about along the way were closed, out of business, or deserted. Roads were poorly marked, and we got lost several times. When we finally reached Taos, we wanted to visit Taos Pueblo, but found it to be a tourist-trap rip off, so we chose not to enter. (An admission fee of $32 for two seemed wildly excessive.)  As we were getting into our car to leave, we were confronted and harrassed for taking a snapshot of the area from the parking lot:  “Have you two registered?” “No, we decided we’re leaving.” “Well, then you can’t take any pictures!”  “That’s ok. We’re leaving anyway.” “I said you can’t take any pictures!” The rude man stood next to our car and glared at us as we drove away. (Apparently this kind of treatment is common. Read the many online reviews before spending any money there.  It is terrible customer service, and a hell of a way to make a friend.  We will NOT be back!)

In complete contrast, the high point of the week was our amazing visit to the Balloon Fiesta in Albuquerque. ( http://www.balloonfiesta.com ) We chose this week to visit Santa Fe specifically so we could go to the Fiesta.  We had purchased Chaser Club tickets for a morning event, and had a marvelous time.  (See reply #39 in this Tug thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200029&page=2 ) This event is something unforgettable, and I cannot recommend it highly enough.  Everyone needs to experience the Balloon Fiesta. ☺

Changeable Fall weather took over during the week, and there was a mix of cold temperatures, high wind, incredibly heavy rain, and even hail at the condo. Next day there was snow on the hills around Santa Fe.  When it first started, we decided to try and get away from it by driving up to Abiquiu, to see Ghost Ranch and the area Georgia O’Keeffe found so inspirational. Sadly, the poor weather only got worse, and it became so stormy, we couldn’t see anything worthwhile when we got there.  Other than a white-knuckle drive, there wasn’t much to talk about. But as quickly as it came on, it went away, and the next day dawned to brilliant blue skies and crisp, fresh air.  Being from the Pacific Northwest, where clouds and rain hang on for days, it was nice to have that Santa Fe storm come and go so quickly.

In between visiting the many galleries and museums, we were always looking out for interesting and worthwhile places to eat.  With great information provided by several helpful Tuggers, (especially Luanne, who lives in Santa Fe), we had a good head start on things to see and do, and some better choices of restaurants to try. We aren’t much on “tourist food,” preferring to eat where the Locals eat. In that regard, Santa Fe had plenty of choices.

We used the Albertson’s store on North Guadalupe St. for groceries, an easy drive from the timeshare. (Santa Fe also has a Whole Foods and Trader Joes, among others.) This Albertson’s store also has a Starbucks, for those emergency caffeine needs. ☺

It seemed like good restaurants were everywhere, and we had to make tough decisions on where to eat out. Some of the restaurants we enjoyed during the week include:

Tomasita’s, (http://www.tomasitas.com ) in the Railyard area of town, and it was absolutely amazing.  I was so impressed, I posted about it in reply #26 in this Tug thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200029&page=2

La Choza (http://www.lachozasf.com ) It was quite good, too. Comments are in reply #42 in this thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200029&page=2

Il Vicino Pizza (http://ilvicino.com/santafe/ ) We enjoyed this so much, we ate there twice. ☺

Marble Brewery Tap Room (http://www.marblebrewery.com/santa-fe-tap-room/ ) This place was selected not for the beer, (which looked quite good) but for coffee on a cool morning. We enjoyed sitting in their outdoor area, overlooking activities in The Plaza.

Palacio Café (http://palaciosantafe.com ) for fresh breakfast. It was very good, and the atmosphere was very pleasant. As a new restaurant in town, this place tries very hard to please.  

The Pantry (http://www.pantrysantafe.com ) was the find of the week. An old Route 66 diner that has been around since 1948, The Pantry is a very busy place, hugely popular with Locals. The food was absolutely excellent, enough so that we ate here two days in a row. If I lived in Santa Fe, I’d eat here all the time. ☺

As a lifelong event, visiting Santa Fe absolutely did not disappoint.  We were easily able to relax, and enjoyed taking a slower pace with things. There is plenty more to see and do that we didn’t do, but we found the week to be quite filled with plenty to remember.  Now that we’ve had such a good time there, and knowing there is lots left to discover, we’re certain we’ll be back.  Special thanks go to Luanne and the other Tuggers who gave us so many fun and interesting, helpful ideas.  And Sheila, your Balloon Fiesta enthusiasm is contagious. Thank you all! You each made our week a great getaway.  

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 13, 2013)

Dave, so glad you enjoyed "City Different' (as Santa Fe in known) in the Land of Enchantment.

We love The Pantry.  And yes, we do eat there a lot.   Hope you tried the frito pie at least once while you were in town.

A wonderful way to see art in Santa Fe, in a concentrated area is to visit the state capitol, known as the Round House.  They have an incredible, permanent collection.  You can wander through on your own, or contact the woman who manages the collection for a tour.  She will do tours of one person, to many.  It's all free.  The Round House is open Monday through Friday, closed holidays.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 13, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Dave, so glad you enjoyed "City Different' (as Santa Fe in known) in the Land of Enchantment.
> 
> We love The Pantry.  And yes, we do eat there a lot.   Hope you tried the frito pie at least once while you were in town.
> 
> A wonderful way to see art in Santa Fe, in a concentrated area is to visit the state capitol, known as the Round House.  They have an incredible, permanent collection.  You can wander through on your own, or contact the woman who manages the collection for a tour.  She will do tours of one person, to many.  It's all free.  The Round House is open Monday through Friday, closed holidays.




Thanks! Now you're getting me started on a new list for next trip! 

We walked by the Round House a few times, but I think it was after hours. We didn't go inside. And no, I didn't have frito pie anywhere. Dang! Next time!! 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 13, 2013)

Yes, Santa Fe can become addictive.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks, Dave, for the great review.

Just mentioned Santa Fe to DH as a possible future adventure.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 14, 2013)

muranojo said:


> Thanks, Dave, for the great review.
> 
> Just mentioned Santa Fe to DH as a possible future adventure.




Thanks! It truly was an excellent week. I could easily have stayed a second week.  Heck, I may follow Luanne's lead, and move there! 

Dave


----------



## JudyH (Oct 14, 2013)

Glad you had a good time.  Hopefully we'll be camping at the festival next year in a cross country trip.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 15, 2013)

Dave, read your review and you mentioned that each unit at Las Brisas has an internet router.  That is new and good to know.  Internet used to be spotty, you could only get service if you were located close to one of the units that had a router.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 15, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Dave, read your review and you mentioned that each unit at Las Brisas has an internet router.  That is new and good to know.  Internet used to be spotty, you could only get service if you were located close to one of the units that had a router.



I didn't confirm it, but I'm remembering Elizabeth in the office saying each room now has their own. She said something about "When you connect, find your unit number."  When we were in Unit 20 trying to get my laptop to connect, the lengthy list of available routers showed Unit 21 as well (I think it was 21) which was the unit next door, at the end of the building.  

The wiring setup in the TV cabinet showed a lot of interconnected stuff, and the router showed things like "TV, Cable, Phone" and whatever else. I think they're offering the free wifi in each room because it's probably all tied into their cable and phone system now.  They offer free local AND long distance calls, too, which all sounds like a VOIP thing to me.  I didn't use the phone, so not sure how well it worked.

Anyone with questions about this should probably contact Elizabeth directly, to ask her about things:  lasbrisas2@cybermesa.com

Dave


----------



## FL Guy (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the review Dave!

Being originally from Indiana and living in Florida since 2000, I haven't spent much time in the southwest, but was there with family in my early teens.  I hope to make it back again sometime soon, now that I have a timeshare (an incentive to force me to schedule vacations).  

Rod


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 15, 2013)

FL Guy said:


> Thanks for the review Dave!
> 
> Being originally from Indiana and living in Florida since 2000, I haven't spent much time in the southwest, but was there with family in my early teens.  I hope to make it back again sometime soon, now that I have a timeshare (an incentive to force me to schedule vacations).
> 
> Rod




Thanks, Rod.  I'd recommend this place to anyone who wants a comfortable place to stay while exploring the area.  I'd be happy to return there.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 15, 2013)

*Link to my TUG Review of the Resort*

My review of Las Brisas has been posted:  http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReview...sortGUID=20913345-c691-4ad3-99b0-b31a38d5c24d

Dave


----------



## shagnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Dave, you sound like you had  as  much  fun  as  I  did.  I  don't  remember the Taos Pueblo  costing that  much but Kelli &  I really  enjoyed  it.  People actually  live  there  and  some  all  of  there  life.  I got some  great photos there.  No  one  was rude  to  me. I  also enjoyed the balloon  festival  as  much as you. Kelli &  I  split  up  so  we  could get  different  balloon  pics.  She found  the  Darth Vader  balloon  ad got her  pic  with  the storm  troopers.  I  enjoyed  our  day  at Bandelier Nat'l Monument as well, except  when I  fell  in  a pot hole. shaggy


----------



## TomR (Oct 17, 2013)

Dave:  Thanks for posting your review of Las Brisas.  I have an exchange there for next summer in Unit 2. It is a 2 bedroom according to RCI, but I haven’t seen any information on it in any of the TUG reviews.  You mentioned that you walked to the Plaza.  I got the impression you were talking about day time hours.  How about at night?  I was thinking that if we went into that area at night, it might be safer to drive, but I would like to get your thoughts on it.
Tom


----------



## Luanne (Oct 17, 2013)

Tom, we now live in Santa Fe, and we've also stayed in various timeshares there over the past years.  I would feel perfectly safe walking from Las Brisas (or any of the timeshare properties) into the Plaza area at night.  The only thing you have to watch out for is our "artistic" sidewalks.   They can be a little uneven.  I "think", but I don't remember for sure, that Las Brisas has flashlights in the units for guests use.

Walking to the Plaza area is always better because parking in that area can be challenging (and sometimes pricey).


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 17, 2013)

Tom, I agree with Luanne. Walking anytime would be fine, but street lights are not as common as you might want. A flashlight may help. Some sidewalks are a mess, so it'd be generally fine, as long as you're careful. Personal safety was never an issue.  Because the resort office closes at 4 or 5PM, and is closed all day Sunday, you'd need to plan ahead.

Parking downtown is free after 6PM, so driving then would be fine, if you knew you'd find parking at your destination.  As you'll see once you get there, parking in the Plaza area is a challenge.  Streets are narrow, many are one way, some kind of wind around - you might need to hunt for a place to park.  Not that that deterred us at all - we did what we wanted, when and where we wanted.  No issues at all.  We just decided to walk in the daytime as much as possible, within reason.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 17, 2013)

Dave, we attempted to go to La Choza tonight.  Arrived at 5:45 p.m. to find a 30 - 40 minute wait!  So the secret is not to get there before 6:00 to be seated right away, the secret is *not* to go with us. :hysterical:  We ended up going to The Pantry.  First time I'd been there for dinner.  The food is great, nothing fancy, just good Mexican food.


----------



## TomR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Luanne and Dave. We normally have dinner around 7pm and then call it a night, so it is good to know that we can safely walk back to the timeshare should we choose to do so.

Tom


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 18, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Dave, we attempted to go to La Choza tonight.  Arrived at 5:45 p.m. to find a 30 - 40 minute wait!  So the secret is not to get there before 6:00 to be seated right away, the secret is *not* to go with us. :hysterical:  We ended up going to The Pantry.  First time I'd been there for dinner.  The food is great, nothing fancy, just good Mexican food.



That's a hoot! I guess we got lucky then.  But of course, we weren't with you! 

We only did breakfast at The Pantry. Next trip, we'll do dinner. Is there such a thing as Mexican Comfort Food? 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 18, 2013)

TomR said:


> Thanks Luanne and Dave. We normally have dinner around 7pm and then call it a night, so it is good to know that we can safely walk back to the timeshare should we choose to do so.
> 
> Tom



I wouldn't expect you'd have any trouble. Enjoy!

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 18, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> That's a hoot! I guess we got lucky then.  But of course, we weren't with you!
> 
> We only did breakfast at The Pantry. Next trip, we'll do dinner. Is there such a thing as Mexican Comfort Food?
> 
> Dave



I think ALL Mexican food is comfort food. 

I had never had dinner at The Pantry before either, just breakfast or lunch.  

What I meant by the menu being kind of basic is that they had one choice for an enchilada (which is what I wanted).  It came on their combo plate:  one cheese enchilada, one beef taco and one chili rellano.  So I had that.  Food was very good, hit the spot.


----------

